# Question about .21A - .25 cal. Beretta Tomcat...Magazine question



## Tomcat (Sep 30, 2010)

Ive read that that I can use .22LR or .25 acp ammo.

Does it make a different which magazine I use ?

1). Beretta Factory 21 Bobcat Magazine .22lr 7 Rds

and

2). Beretta Factory 21 Bobcat Magazine .25ACP 8 Rds
$30.50

Do I have to use the .22LR mag for .22's and the .25 mag. for the .25?

Could I mix the ammo? Fire a .25 then fire a .22 out of the same Magazine.

Tomcat...


----------

